# Hybrid Civie patterns



## CADPAT SOLDIER (23 Dec 2006)

I was just wondering to what extent the military it switching to hybrid, I know we just got a brand new (less than 300 k when I stepped into it) Hybrid silverado in winnipeg as I spent all day saturday rolling around in it.
Are all future civie patterns going to be hybrid?


----------



## TN2IC (24 Dec 2006)

Not all, but we are more aiming in that way. DND is the lead goverment for emissions in the air. So we must help out some how. I know out east here we have a few Honda Civic Hybrids floating around. Myself, I'm in the market for one. And no I am not a hippy. Just gas prices are such a kick in the groin. I would ride my bike top work but I am about 40kms from work.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (25 Dec 2006)

Around base in Gagetown there is a Civic Hybrid and in Valcartier, I think I saw an SUV (maybe Ford Escape).

I was impressed two weeks ago driving back from my dad's place in Montreal, I made it all the way to Florenceville,NB on one tank of gas in my 2001 Honda Civic!! That's 700km!!!


----------



## honestyrules (4 Jan 2007)

> Around base in Gagetown there is a Civic Hybrid



If I'm not mistaking, Bzzliteyr, I seen one of those Ford Escape also here in Gagetown.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (4 Jan 2007)

could have been the commissionairs?
 I know there switching there fleet over to hybrid escapes


----------



## TN2IC (5 Jan 2007)

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> could have been the commissionairs?
> I know there switching there fleet over to hybrid escapes



They follow under Base TN.... user unit.


----------

